# My Elemental Designs Nine.5



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Good to go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300916816450?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt..........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Relisted, lower reserve, lower BIN price: Elemental Designs Nine 5 Amp | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt. Thanks to Ant for the feature on this!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I love mine and would hate to sell it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks! Nice amp, for sure.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

not much time left.....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Ebay auction is done, amp is still for sale on here though. PM me.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt..........


----------

